# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển gấp 2 kỹ sư cơ khí tại Hà Nội

## dangpv1991

Tập đoàn Linh Trung Tín cần tuyển gấp 2 kỹ sư cơ khí tại Hà Nội
MÔ TẢ CHI TIẾT CÔNG VIỆC
- Thiết kế, chế tạo xe điện, các lịnh vực công nghệ liên quan xe điện
- Khảo sát, thiết kế, giám sát chế tạo, hoàn công các công đoạn liên quan đến cơ khí
- Chi tiết công việc sẽ được trao đổi cụ thể trong buổi phỏng vấn
KINH NGHIỆM/KỸ NĂNG CHI TIẾT
- Có kinh nghiệm ít nhất 2 năm trong việc thiết kế máy hoặc thiết kế sản phẩm.
- Thông thạo ít nhất 1 phần mềm thiết kế 3D kỹ thuật (Solidworks, Delcam, NX, Cimatron, ProE....), ưu tiên biết nhiều hơn 1 phần mềm.
- Có kinh nghiệm về gia công cơ khí thực tế. Ưu tiên có kinh nghiệm thiết kế khuôn mẫu, gia công CNC, có hiểu biết các nơi có thể gia công tốt trên thi trường.
- Chịu khó học hỏi, tìm tòi các công nghệ mới, ứng dụng trong thiết kế. Hiểu biết về các máy móc đo kiểm CMM, công nghệ in 3D....
- Độ tuổi < 28 tuổi
Mức lương: 7-10tr/tháng
Địa điểm làm việc: Hà Nội
Ứng viên quan tâm vui lòng gửi CV về email: tuyendungltt@gmail.com

----------


## anhcos

Thấy cái này hay, up lên cho bác nào cần, ké topic này 1 tí:

----------

